# dope-seeds.com



## Fadeux (Jul 29, 2008)

2 thumbs up from me! They didnt have what I ordered, (even though the site said "In Stock") But the dude made it right by my standards. Just wanted to let everyone know.

Oh, and for what its worth, I live in the US.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 14, 2008)

What did you order?  I am trying to see if I can order from them... what do you guys think about the kc brains afghani special.... it is only 11 pounds which comes out to about 20 dollars. pretty cheap for 10 seeds.


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 17, 2008)

I wanted Great white, which was about 100 bucks, they were actually out of it, and had not updated the website yet, so the guy asked me what my next choice was, I said "Jack Herer" he said that they had jack but it was 200 bucks, and didnt want to split a breeders package. So they sent me two batches of CH9 Jack Herer. Its actually specially formulated for MS patients, and one of my best friends is one. So it actually worked out prefect for me. Hell get some fantastic meds for free, and ill get to try a new strain. (all feminized by the way)


----------

